# 2012 Cruze dash all warning lights on



## Elliot21 (Feb 25, 2020)

Yes bought a Chevy Cruze 2012 LTZ last October last week while I was driving all my warning lights came on, doors unlocked at car stop it was scary. It started back up about 10 mins later. My question does it matter I wasn't on the freeway. My car has 94,000 on it. I'm very paranoid, help me.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Replace the negative battery cable.


----------



## pacerfan575 (Feb 25, 2020)

Hello, I see this is a relatively recent post so I will enter the CruzeTalk 5th dimension here.
About a year and a half ago I purchased a 2013 Chevy Cruze LT and it has had minor coolant and oil issues, but other than that runs like a dream and I enjoy every bit of driving it. 
Until I started experiencing similar issues, at first it was just the radio lcd dash screen going on and off for a few moments every few days, momentarily delaying the radio, thought nothing of it. Then over the past few months this has increased to eventually daily, dash/warning lights coming on and off and so forth, 'Stabilty Trac' Messages, an array of electrical phenomenon. I recently got gas and my car completely shut off. Powerless. With my keys locked into the ignition I started scrolling through forums and found this is a somewhat common issue. ((IF THIS IS YOU: I read that if you move your drivers seat forward or backwards (Yes, the electric sliding thing on left side drivers seat) It will start back up & you'll get power. I've done it a few times, not a long term solution)) I have read a few accounts where this has happened to people on the HIGHWAY, hence my presence here.
Since that happened about a week ago I still experience display flashes and lights maybe twice a day, hasn't died, but I can't help but feel unsafe. I've monitored the voltage (seems fine starting, driving), bumps in the road don't affect it (even speed bumps), the battery is relatively new and it has juice. It didn't take much digging to find out that the negative battery cable could be the issue? Loose or defective. My car's terminals and connections couldn't be anymore solid, so I'm forced to think that its the defective negative battery cable. Would love for this to be a $20 AC Delco negative battery cable fix, but the problem is (and for most who took their cruze to the shop) this issue is hard to recreate, I haven't read anything that can recreate it so it's difficult to explain the mechanics the problem and often none or general codes come up in the diagnostic. If anyone has had a similar experience or have any advice on this issue or any troubleshooting ideas please feel free to reply. Apologies if I forum-jacked, just would love to get back to my complaintless cruze. Thank you all God Bless. -PF


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Has the negative battery cable been replaced? Per Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable, this doesn't require the service tech reproduce the problems.


----------



## pacerfan575 (Feb 25, 2020)

obermd said:


> Has the negative battery cable been replaced? Per Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable, this doesn't require the service tech reproduce the problems.


Tremendously helpful, those links don't usually work for me for some reason. Thank you.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

pacerfan575 said:


> Tremendously helpful, those links don't usually work for me for some reason. Thank you.


This one is important enough that we stuck it to the top of the Gen 1 Service Issues sub forum.


----------

